# Distillers Grain



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Do any of you feed it? I've found some but don't know the cost of it yet (have to call for prices). Is it worth it? I did a search on here but I hate trying to dig thru technical jargon to figure out what I want. LOL I trust opinions from people that have actually used a product more anyway. Oh...and the ad says "wet, dry or modified" so what would the difference be there if you've used it.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm following your post. We have ton of micro breweries around and have been thinking of hitting them up for their spent grain.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Janeen128 uses it.


----------



## BoulderOaks (Sep 24, 2014)

We fed it to the dairy sheep earlier this year in late pregnancy. They ate it up very quickly and really loved it. My goats on the other hand wouldn't touch it lol! The distiller's grains that we got had a lot of moisture in it, so we had to feed it within 3 days before it would start to mold. That wasn't a problem, but it was a bit of a hassle to go back every 3 days for more. It also had more of a tendency to give the "bullies" loose stools whenever they overate and hogged it, even after a couple weeks (but the few that that happened to were major porkers). 

Overall though, it was a nice cheap feed that was relatively easy to get. I just wore gloves whenever we fed it since it was kind of gross feeling to dig your hands through lol


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

My grain company uses it in their goat and premium dairy cow feeds. I wish I could get some just to feed alone.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

So if I were to get some. ...I would want to get the dry. Hmmmm....have to look into it and see price


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Careful not to overdo the selenium......


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Sorry thinking about Brewers yeast!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Good topic Carmen. There's a man who comes threw every few weeks and sells some by the barrel and I've wondered about it. He also sells brewers yeast but it sounds like that's high in selenium so I'll stay away from that lol. 
But I've wanted to try some. It's not too expensive if I meet him on the free way and it's not like if you try it you have to keep buying it. Also you still have your pigs??? I'm sure they would love it if the goats don't.....or you have enough critters something would eat it 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

We'll be getting pigs for 4H again. Sadly we lost Pig....the potbelly...a couple days ago. I can always send it to my nephew for his cows or the chickens will eat it. It's about a 40 min trip to get it but may be worth the try.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh...and Chadwick....I didn't know brewers yeast was high selenium.


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Brewers yeast has a few different yeasts in it and one is selenium yeast which is highly absorbable 


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh I am soooo very sorry  I know you loved him  I'm sending you big hugs.
I say if it's cheap enough try it out.....well and if they don't make you buy a crap load. I wanted to try almond hulls but they only sold by the truck load. I was lucky and someone have me a bag to try out (goats almost bit my finger off for them lol) but of course the price went way up and they no longer let you come with a pick up and bin to get it so with hauling cost just not worth it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Yeah, I'll have to call and see if I can get smaller amounts. They "recommend prebooking for the best prices". Well....I wonder how they'll feel about me prebooking a couple hundred pounds a month??? LOL I'll check into it and get the "dry" and see how it works. 
Yeah, we're going to miss Pig around here. He was such a character. Actually kinda looking for another as a pet but we aren't going to pay much if anything for another one. They come up on Nextech fairly often as people realize they aren't really like a dog as a pet.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I use it primarily in the winter, when it's cool. Never had any problems with my goats and sheep eating it. It goes bad quickly though;-( I mix it with alfalfa pellets, and regular grain to keep the calcium up, but I'm going with just regular alfalfa hay, so haven't figured out whose getting what on that yet. If you are getting it from a brewery then it should be free, or close to it. I pay $10.00 for 200 lbs., however looking for a brewery closer to me for free.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I don't think it comes dry, I've always gotten it wet.


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

You can get dry grains. Most of the time they are more expensive if you can find them.


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

The ad for this says "wet, dry or modified". Don't know how dry or what modified consists of tho


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Well, hmmm, I guess here in WA no one dries it.


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

The dry will last longer and won't mold or sour as quickly but still needs to be kept in cooler temperatures an low humidity.


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Totally wish I could get that here...


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Janeen how do you store it? I wonder since if freezes here in the winter if it will be OK. My husband is friends with a man that run a large brewery up here so I'm sure I can get it just gotta store it.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I have an almost underground fruit shed that we regulate the temp for our canned fruit and veggies that I store it in. I also store it in tubs.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

It doesn't mold?


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I use it for my pigs .. But the bucks also get in on it. They have done fine with it all spring/summer/fall.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

HerdQueen said:


> It doesn't mold?


Yes, you do need to use it up fast. I am waiting until after my girls kid out to get some more... With keeping it at an even temp it seems to help with it molding quickly. I usually use 200 lbs in 2 weeks, feeding it to my goats, sheep and chickens.


----------

